# Too much rain? How to deal with POA in new grass.



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

So back on the 28th (8 weeks post germination) I did an application of 0.183oz/1k of prodiamine as my first non Mesotrione application to the yard. Previously, I have made 2 applications of Mesotrione.

The application was watered in via ~0.35" of rainfall within 12 hours.

After this there was no rain for abut 40 hours. Then it rained ~2.7" with 0.75" occurring in a 20min period.

Then there was a 2 day break in the heavy rain with light drizzle followed by: ~1.4" one day and ~.6" yesterday.

So since my application I have gotten about ~5" of rain fall.

Should I redo my application?

Also I have some POA coming in. I have tried to pull up what I can but it is difficult due to the netting that I have down from seeding. Would it be a good idea to do another application of Mesotrione but as a post emergent?

I can see some possible options:
1) Re apply 0.183oz/1k of prodiamine.
2) Re apply 0.183oz/1k of prodiamine and separately preform a post emergent application of Mesotrione with a non-ionic surfactant covering the entire yard.
3) Re apply 0.183oz/1k of prodiamine and separately preform a post emergent spot spray application of Mesotrione with a non-ionic surfactant.
4) Apply Mesotrione and water it in. (This would hopefully give me some preemergent protection that was lost with the wash out)
5) Apply Mesotrione and water it in and 2 weeks latter apply Mesotrione with a non-ionic surfactant covering the entire yard as a post emergent application.
6)Apply Mesotrione and water it in and 2 weeks latter apply Mesotrione with a non-ionic surfactant as a spot spray.

I also have some other preemergents on hand such as: Isoxaben (liquid), Dithiopyr (granular) and Pendimethalin (granular).

Any recommendations with how I should approach this? I figure I got to wait at least a week or more for the ground to dry out before I can even get it to take anything into it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

zeroibis said:


> Should I redo my application?


No. Prodiamine bounds with the soil after 0.25in of irrigation. The rain afterwards wont matter.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

g-man said:


> zeroibis said:
> 
> 
> > Should I redo my application?
> ...


Great!


----------

